# Mondays suck! Let's have a contest!



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 26, 2009)

The winner will receive a young female P. rufilata.  

The rules will be just like last time. 1 guess per hour per person no exception! Failure to follow that one simple rule will get you disqualified! 
And just a little tip, this one is NOT going to be easy.  
As for when it will start................well I guess that depends on when I wake up. See you all then!


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 26, 2009)

NNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I'm at school and won't have internet for most of the day!!!!!!! :wall:


----------



## Moltar (Jan 26, 2009)

Is the answer 42?


----------



## Franklin (Jan 26, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> NNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I'm at school and won't have internet for most of the day!!!!!!! :wall:



+1


----------



## Skullptor (Jan 26, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> NNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I'm at school and won't have internet for most of the day!!!!!!! :wall:





Franklin said:


> +1


Good! I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 26, 2009)

sorry may be a stupid Q but whats the Q I am trying to guess?


----------



## Moltar (Jan 26, 2009)

Well right now we're still trying to guess what the question will be. Oh, here's one:

"What time will Ryan wake up today?"

My guess is 11:24am.

Lol, just kidding. Talkenlate04 doesn't sleep, he waits.


----------



## Skullptor (Jan 26, 2009)

etown_411 said:


> "What time will Ryan wake up today?"
> 
> My guess is 11:24am.


That's a good one. Or how about the first one to call and wake him up wins!


----------



## Franklin (Jan 26, 2009)

Skullptor said:


> Good! I need all the help I can get.



Just cause you said that, i toke the day sick so i can beat ya?


----------



## Travis K (Jan 26, 2009)

LOL, Let's hear it Ryan.  It's 8:33, maybe I should give you wake up call or text?  Nah, you might disqualify me.   Can't wait to see what this one is.  Oh an my gues for wake up time is 8:56am.

EDIT: and no I am not going to call him at the that time, that would be cheating.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 26, 2009)

etown_411 said:


> Lol, just kidding. Talkenlate04 doesn't sleep, he waits.



Haha.  Chuck Norris.

I would love to win this one.


----------



## stevetastic (Jan 26, 2009)

if the question is who has a boring rufilata and needs a new exciting one this one is in the bag!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 26, 2009)

Alright alright I'm up.........grrrr. Sometimes being a night owl sucks. Anyway. Here is your question.

Moose35 (aka Tom) just became a Dad. :clap: So in the spirit of his daughters birth he has supplied me with some awesome ammunition for this contest. 
You must accurately guess his newborns weight in both pounds and ounces AND the length in inches down to within a 1/2". A proper example of a  guess would be 6lbs. 2oz / 17.5".
One last reminder, one guess per hour, per person! Ignore this rule and you are disqualified! 
I have a feeling this one might take a while. So long in fact I am going to take a friend to the airport and Id be shocked if it was guessed when I get back.  
Let the games begin!


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Jan 26, 2009)

9ibs 4oz/ 18"


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 26, 2009)

8 lbs 9 oz, 18 inches


----------



## Franklin (Jan 26, 2009)

8Lbs. 12oz 
16.5"


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 26, 2009)

Are you going to let us know if one is correctly guessed even if the other one isn't, or just wait till someone hits 'em both?

I'm going to guess my son's weight:  7lbs, 13oz.
I will guess a little shy on the length though: 19.5"

Another question is was she born early, late, etc.?

And grats, Moose!

--Joe


----------



## andy375hh (Jan 26, 2009)

8 1/2 pounds 6 oz and 19 inches long


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (Jan 26, 2009)

7 lbs 6oz  17"


----------



## Sparky (Jan 26, 2009)

7lb. 8oz. 19in.


----------



## HerbertWest (Jan 26, 2009)

7Lbs 5ozs 16"


----------



## white_feather (Jan 26, 2009)

I will guess 6 lbs 8 ozs and 19" long.


----------



## bliss (Jan 26, 2009)

9 lbs, 2 oz.  

15"


----------



## KJE (Jan 26, 2009)

My guess is:

10lb. 13oz.
21 inches


----------



## Skullptor (Jan 26, 2009)

7lbs 8oz 14.5 inches


----------



## Fingolfin (Jan 26, 2009)

6 lbs, 2 oz. 16.5"


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Jan 26, 2009)

6 lb 8 oz 16"


----------



## Sakura (Jan 26, 2009)

9 lbs., 7 oz. and 20.5 inches.


----------



## Moltar (Jan 26, 2009)

8lbs, 9oz at 21.5"

That was my nephew's vitals so i figure maybe they'll be lucky today.


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 26, 2009)

6lbs 5oz 18inch


----------



## SteelSpider (Jan 26, 2009)

8lbs 7oz
19.75


----------



## brothaT (Jan 26, 2009)

7 lbs, 11 oz

18 in


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 26, 2009)

7 lbs, 7 oz, 17"


----------



## aracnophiliac (Jan 26, 2009)

7lbs 6ox 16" long


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 26, 2009)

7 lbs, 9 oz, 16 inches


----------



## johnharper (Jan 26, 2009)

7 lbs 14 ounces 17 inches

John


----------



## GOMER113 (Jan 26, 2009)

7 lbs, 12 oz., 19.25"


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Jan 26, 2009)

7lbs 7oz 18.2"


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 26, 2009)

andy375hh said:


> 8 1/2 pounds 6 oz and 19 inches long


What? :?

7lbs, 8oz, 18"


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 26, 2009)

6 lbs 11 oz 16.3" long


----------



## DrAce (Jan 26, 2009)

6lbs. 5oz / 17.0"


----------



## LadyPharaoh (Jan 26, 2009)

8 lbs 6 oz / 19"


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (Jan 26, 2009)

8lbs 3 oz 17.4 "


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh, forgot to add, Big congrats moose!


----------



## Struckanerve (Jan 26, 2009)

7lb 4oz and 20"


----------



## Fluke (Jan 26, 2009)

Congrats for your friend!

7 pounds 3 ounces, 18.5 inches


----------



## KJE (Jan 26, 2009)

5lb 11oz  and  19"


----------



## Skullptor (Jan 26, 2009)

8 lbs. 11 oz 18.5 inches.


----------



## SteelSpider (Jan 26, 2009)

7lbs 13.5 oz
19.25 inches


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Jan 26, 2009)

6lbs 8oz 19"


----------



## JeremyL (Jan 26, 2009)

7lbs 2oz 20.5 inches


----------



## brothaT (Jan 26, 2009)

9 lbs, 4 oz

21 in


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 26, 2009)

6 lbs 9oz 17.5 inches


----------



## kupo969 (Jan 26, 2009)

7lbs 11oz / 16.5in.


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Jan 26, 2009)

8.2lbs 4oz 17.5"


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 26, 2009)

5 lbs 7 1/2 oz / 16 1/2 "


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 26, 2009)

Guess # 3:

8lbs 7oz.
20.5"


----------



## GOMER113 (Jan 26, 2009)

6 lbs, 15 oz., 17.25"


----------



## white_feather (Jan 26, 2009)

9 lbs 7 oz 21"


----------



## clam1991 (Jan 26, 2009)

8 lbs. 14 ounces  19 inches long


----------



## Fasteddy420 (Jan 26, 2009)

8 lbs 4 oz 16.5"


----------



## Travis K (Jan 26, 2009)

8lbs 3oz, 19.5"


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Jan 26, 2009)

9 lb 1 oz, 20"


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 26, 2009)

5lbs 5oz 20inch


----------



## LadyPharaoh (Jan 26, 2009)

9 lb 5 oz / 20"


----------



## KJE (Jan 26, 2009)

6lb. 1oz.  and 19.5"


----------



## Franklin (Jan 26, 2009)

8lbs 12oz

17.25"


----------



## SteelSpider (Jan 26, 2009)

considering his daddy's name is moose

12lbs 2 oz

18''


----------



## Skullptor (Jan 26, 2009)

10 lbs 2oz 20.5 inches


----------



## Hamburglar (Jan 26, 2009)

7 lbs 15oz / 21"


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 26, 2009)

8 lbs 2 oz 19"


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Jan 26, 2009)

Hour 4....... 

9lbs 3oz 18"


----------



## SNAFU (Jan 26, 2009)

7 lbs-11oz and 19" long.:razz:


----------



## SeanJo (Jan 26, 2009)

8 lbs 5 oz
18.5 inches


----------



## brothaT (Jan 26, 2009)

7 lbs 11 oz


20 in


----------



## Dreadz (Jan 26, 2009)

5lbs. 6ozs. 15.3"


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 26, 2009)

Guess # 4:

8lbs, 4oz.

22.5"


----------



## aracnophiliac (Jan 26, 2009)

Guess #2 

 6lbs 4oz
16inches


----------



## JeremyL (Jan 26, 2009)

Guess #2 
6lbs 6oz 16.5 inches


----------



## Widowman10 (Jan 26, 2009)

7 pounds 10 ounces 
17.75"


----------



## andy375hh (Jan 26, 2009)

7 pounds 5oz 19 inches long


----------



## olablane (Jan 26, 2009)

9lbs 7oz  22.0 inches


----------



## crotaline (Jan 26, 2009)

8 lbs, 6 oz ; 20"


----------



## Sparky (Jan 26, 2009)

Guess #2.  7lbs. 14.5oz. 20.5in.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 26, 2009)

8 lbs. 13 oz./21.5 inches.


----------



## Travis K (Jan 26, 2009)

2nd guess

8lb 3oz 20.5"


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 26, 2009)

7lbs 4 oz/ 16 inches


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Jan 26, 2009)

8 lb, 8 oz. 19"


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 26, 2009)

9 lbs 2 oz 22"


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 26, 2009)

7 lbs 15 oz 22"


----------



## Skullptor (Jan 26, 2009)

9lbs 6oz 19"


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Jan 26, 2009)

Hour 5.....

8lbs 9oz 17.8"


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Jan 26, 2009)

8lbs 4oz 19.4"


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 26, 2009)

Guess # 5:

7lbs, 11oz.
20.5"


----------



## SeanJo (Jan 26, 2009)

*2nd Guess...*

9 lbs 1 oz
19 inches
:? :? :? :?


----------



## SteelSpider (Jan 26, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Guess # 5:
> 
> 7lbs, 11oz.
> 20.5"


Your out. 2 mins early. LOL last guess 3:27


----------



## brothaT (Jan 26, 2009)

8 lbs 0 oz

20 in


----------



## SteelSpider (Jan 26, 2009)

8lbs 9 oz

20 and 1/4


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 26, 2009)

SteelSpider said:


> Your out. 2 mins early. LOL last guess 3:27


I have an alarm set to go off every hour.  I'm at work.  Sometimes I get here right away, sometimes it takes me a couple minutes.

Hopefully Ryan won't peg me on two minutes, but you never know.


----------



## moose35 (Jan 26, 2009)

Rick McJimsey said:


> Oh, forgot to add, Big congrats moose!


thanks...i'm excited



can i make a  guess :? 

or that might be against the rules  




             moose


----------



## Austin S. (Jan 26, 2009)

6 lbs. 8 oz. 20" long


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Jan 26, 2009)

moose35 said:


> thanks...i'm excited
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can pm me the answer  ;P congrats man I bet your ecstatic


----------



## SteelSpider (Jan 26, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> I have an alarm set to go off every hour.  I'm at work.  Sometimes I get here right away, sometimes it takes me a couple minutes.
> 
> Hopefully Ryan won't peg me on two minutes, but you never know.


Ha Ha. Im just throwing a wrench in your spokes. No harm ;P


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes, congratulations on the new addition.
 I think that MIGHT be a little against the rules to make a guess  . I'll bet you are getting a kick out of it though.


----------



## KJE (Jan 26, 2009)

6lb. 1oz. and 19.5"


----------



## FreedomJack (Jan 26, 2009)

8lbs 4oz 18.5"


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hint, several people have gotten the length correct but no one has gotten the weight correct.


----------



## JeremyL (Jan 26, 2009)

3rd guess
6lbs 13oz 19inches


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 26, 2009)

Not much of a hint.


----------



## SteelSpider (Jan 26, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Hint, several people have gotten the length correct but no one has gotten the weight correct.



The length was??????


----------



## kupo969 (Jan 26, 2009)

2nd attempt

10lbs 1oz 17.5in


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 26, 2009)

SteelSpider said:


> The length was??????


I don't remember.  

One more hint, three people have got the length up to this point. :}


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 26, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Guess # 5:
> 
> 7lbs, 11oz.
> 20.5"


(sigh) Rules are rules. You are disqualified my friend.


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 26, 2009)

three guessed the length exactly? No half inch either way?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 26, 2009)

HerpInvertGirl said:


> three guessed the length exactly? No half inch either way?


Fishing for clues are we


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 26, 2009)

you got me. have all the guesses written down.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 26, 2009)

Damn actually I miss counted, there are 5 people with the right length. (I think) 
I am tired forgive me for miscounting


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 26, 2009)

5lbs 5oz 18inch


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 26, 2009)

7 lbs, 4 oz, 19.5" (using my daughters )


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Jan 26, 2009)

7 lb 8 oz, 16.5"


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 26, 2009)

8 lbs 8oz 21 inches


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jan 26, 2009)

16''
5lb 7oz


----------



## Rydog (Jan 26, 2009)

11 lbs 5oz 18"


----------



## Skullptor (Jan 26, 2009)

7 lbs. 11 oz 17 inches


----------



## moose35 (Jan 26, 2009)

i actually think at least 7 people got the length right.



      moose


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Jan 26, 2009)

10lbs 2oz 20.5"


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 26, 2009)

7 really? Hmmm I am not trying that hard to count them ether.  Make that 8 lol.


----------



## KJE (Jan 26, 2009)

6lb. 11oz. and 19.5"


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 26, 2009)

I am shutting up now no more hints this is a contest! ;P


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 26, 2009)

KJE said:


> 6lb. 11oz. and 19.5"


Well then I might as well spend my time finding the others who are disqualified.

KJE is one of 'em.


----------



## deathcrew (Jan 26, 2009)

7 lb. 8oz 16in


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 26, 2009)

KJE said:


> 6lb. 11oz. and 19.5"


14 minutes early. He is correct, you are disqualified.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 26, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> I am tired forgive me for miscounting










     ;P


----------



## SeanJo (Jan 26, 2009)

7 lb 6 oz
20 inches


----------



## brothaT (Jan 26, 2009)

8 lbs 10 oz

20.5 in


----------



## Travis K (Jan 26, 2009)

Ryan, I dont get any lengths that have been guesed 5 times?


----------



## Austin S. (Jan 26, 2009)

2nd guess right on the dot!

7 lbs 1 oz 20"


----------



## moose35 (Jan 26, 2009)

49 times travis


----------



## Austin S. (Jan 26, 2009)

moose35 said:


> 9 times travis


Thought he said 8...


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Jan 26, 2009)

I got the length number I believe but it is between two number......  Ick... But now I have to wait an hour.......... and i'm leaving soon...... oops nvm I know the length!!! Muahahahahaha!!  I think.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 26, 2009)

moose35 said:


> 469 times travis


Hey hey now no more helping or I'll add hair and eye color too.


----------



## moose35 (Jan 26, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Hey hey now no more helping or I'll add hair and eye color too.





moose35 said:


> 49 times travis



sorry my mouth is shut


----------



## Austin S. (Jan 26, 2009)

moose35 said:


> 49 times travis


Haha nevermind!


----------



## SteelSpider (Jan 26, 2009)

9lbs 11 oz
16"


----------



## Berta (Jan 26, 2009)

8lbs 15oz, 20.5"


----------



## Hamburglar (Jan 26, 2009)

8 lbs. 5 oz/ 20 inches


----------



## bliss (Jan 26, 2009)

8lbs, 2 oz, 15"


----------



## Travis K (Jan 26, 2009)

8lb 2oz 20.5"


----------



## Diggy415 (Jan 26, 2009)

7lbs 8oz  17 3/4"


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 26, 2009)

Some people are paying attention, and some..........well you get the idea


----------



## andy375hh (Jan 26, 2009)

8 pounds 5 oz and 20inches


----------



## white_feather (Jan 26, 2009)

10 lbs 2 oz 22"


----------



## moose35 (Jan 26, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Some people are paying attention, and some..........well you get the idea


if nobody wins do i get her?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 26, 2009)

moose35 said:


> if nobody wins do i get her?


If people are setting alarms and writing down charts of the guesses I am fairly confident someone will get it eventually. But sure why not, if no one gets it before midnight the T is yours.


----------



## moose35 (Jan 26, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> If people are setting alarms and writing down charts of the guesses I am fairly confident someone will get it eventually. But sure why not, if no one gets it before midnight the T is yours.


i'm only kidding...i'm sure somebody will guess eventually.


----------



## white_feather (Jan 26, 2009)

I will DQ myself so that moose has a better chance to win the prize for his new baby. 94 lbs 15 3/4 ounce and 39" long.


----------



## moose35 (Jan 26, 2009)

white_feather said:


> I will DQ myself so that moose has a better chance to win the prize for his new baby. 94 lbs 15 3/4 ounce and 39" long.


nahhh....don't do that...lol


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 26, 2009)

ermm...how about... 8 lbs 8 oz 17"


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 26, 2009)

Geez I have a guess and I have 5 more minutes! :wall:


----------



## jasen&crystal (Jan 26, 2009)

6lbs 11oz,16.5"


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 26, 2009)

21.5"    10 lbs 6 oz


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 26, 2009)

6 lb 12oz 20.5"


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 26, 2009)

moose35 said:


> nahhh....don't do that...lol


If you're sure you don't want it, I think I could take it off your hands lol :} :}


----------



## kupo969 (Jan 26, 2009)

3rd try

6lbs 8oz 18in


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Jan 26, 2009)

6lbs 1oz 20.5"????


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Jan 26, 2009)

9 lb even, 20.5"


----------



## brothaT (Jan 26, 2009)

8 lbs 1 oz

20.5 in


----------



## SeanJo (Jan 26, 2009)

7 lbs 12 oz
20.5 inches


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 26, 2009)

7Ibs 12oz 21.5"


----------



## Skullptor (Jan 26, 2009)

20" 7lbs. 11 oz


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 26, 2009)

I am seeing a theme. People seem to think 20.5" is correct for the length  Our plan is working Moose.


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 26, 2009)

And you aren't gonna say one way or the other, correct? ;P


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Jan 26, 2009)

all the more reason to keep the contest going right??


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 26, 2009)

8lbs 11oz / 18 1/2"


----------



## deathcrew (Jan 26, 2009)

9 lb. 13oz. 20 1/2 in.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 26, 2009)

Hmm.
9 lbs 14oz, 18"


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 26, 2009)

Well slap me silly he wins again :worship: 



brothaT said:


> 8 lbs 1 oz
> 
> 20.5 in


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 26, 2009)

Nooooo!!!! >.>


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 26, 2009)

Well crap. Congrats BrothaT :clap: ! Come on. Lets go again. I was just getting warmed up. Had a feeling about his guess anyway. 
Whew, that was fun.


----------



## SteelSpider (Jan 26, 2009)

7lbs 13oz
20.5


----------



## moose35 (Jan 26, 2009)

congrats....brothaT


ryan i think we gave too many hints.



thanks for having this contest ryan.

i've got something for you when the weather warms up a little bit.


----------



## Berta (Jan 26, 2009)

Dangit!  I was torn between that one and the 8lbs 15oz on my last guess.  I went big since it was a moose baby.

Good thing I think I already have one of that rufilata's sisters.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 26, 2009)

HerpInvertGirl said:


> Well crap. Congrats BrothaT :clap: ! Come on. Lets go again. I was just getting warmed up. Had a feeling about his guess anyway.
> Whew, that was fun.


Hmm, let me think of another question. We can keep it going.


----------



## moose35 (Jan 26, 2009)

HerpInvertGirl said:


> Well crap. Congrats BrothaT :clap: ! Come on. Lets go again. I was just getting warmed up. Had a feeling about his guess anyway.
> Whew, that was fun.


i'll get right on making another baby...as soon as wifey gets home   lol




         moose


----------



## white_feather (Jan 26, 2009)

I want a Rufilata so bad so bring it on. . .


----------



## Travis K (Jan 26, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Well slap me silly he wins again :worship:


Hmm, that was honestly one of my next two guesses.:wall:


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 26, 2009)

This one is for a gbb sling when they are ready. 

When I think of it I'll post.


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow ryan thanks for all these contests! :drool: :}


----------



## SteelSpider (Jan 26, 2009)

Congrats Moose!


----------



## white_feather (Jan 26, 2009)

Sweet. I have never had one of them either.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 26, 2009)

green bottle blues rock!


----------



## brothaT (Jan 26, 2009)

I can't believe it     

I'd like to thank berta and halfwaynowhere because without them I probably would have guessed 8lb 15oz or 9lb 0oz

Ryan you're great, thank you



moose35 said:


> ryan i think we gave too many hints.


It was either adding one to the total every time someone guessed 20.5" or saying that no one had guessed the weight yet.  That narrowed it down quite a bit.


----------



## moose35 (Jan 26, 2009)

if i didn't already post it..

i would tell you to make people guess her nationality

nobody would of ever won she is a mix of:
1. english(england)
2. dutch
3. ukranian
4. polish
5. peruvian
6. japenese


moose


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 26, 2009)

moose35 said:


> i'll get right on making another baby...as soon as wifey gets home   lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.
The hints you gave weren't exactly correct. You said that 9? people had the length correct when we only had to get it within 1/2 an inch. This led me to count the guesses at 20", 20.5", and 21" and add them up; that obviously didn't equal 9.
Sorry........I had to nitpick


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 26, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> This one is for a gbb sling when they are ready.
> 
> When I think of it I'll post.


As if I don't spend enough time on here.  

Hey Moose, what did you name her?


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 26, 2009)

HerpInvertGirl said:


> As if I don't spend enough time on here.
> 
> Hey Moose, what did you name her?


Good question for a contest!


----------



## moose35 (Jan 26, 2009)

HerpInvertGirl said:


> Hey Moose, what did you name her?


zoe skye mayosky





moose


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 26, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> Lol.
> The hints you gave weren't exactly correct. You said that 9? people had the length correct when we only had to get it within 1/2 an inch. This led me to count the guesses at 20", 20.5", and 21" and add them up; that obviously didn't equal 9.
> Sorry........I had to nitpick


At the time 20.5" was guessed 9 times.


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 26, 2009)

lol that is true


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 26, 2009)

Very cool name! I like it! You must be tickled with her.


----------



## moose35 (Jan 26, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> Lol.
> The hints you gave weren't exactly correct. You said that 9? people had the length correct when we only had to get it within 1/2 an inch. This led me to count the guesses at 20", 20.5", and 21" and add them up; that obviously didn't equal 9.
> Sorry........I had to nitpick




i didn't think they had to be within a 1/2" i thought it was 1/2" increments...


i only made the baby for the contest...lol

ryan will know the anwser



      moose


----------



## moose35 (Jan 26, 2009)

HerpInvertGirl said:


> Very cool name! I like it! You must be tickled with her.



yes i am

i think i've cried(happy tears) more then her so far.(i'm such a big baby)




moose


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 26, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> At the time 20.5" was guessed 9 times.


yes, I know, but you said 9 people were correct at the time (correct=within1/2"), so you have to add/subtract 1/2" from length and add up tallies of guesses.
Oh well, it doesn't really matter........congrats moose


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 26, 2009)

moose35 said:


> zoe skye mayosky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! That is awesome, my daughters name is Zoe Jade Lovely


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 26, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> yes, I know, but you said 9 people were correct at the time (correct=within1/2"), so you have to add/subtract 1/2" from length and add up tallies of guesses.
> Oh well, it doesn't really matter........congrats moose


Lol no I did not. Please re read.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 26, 2009)

I assume I get re-qualified for this next contest?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 26, 2009)

I am counting raisins for the gbb contest lol. There will be a picture.



xhexdx said:


> I assume I get re-qualified for this next contest?


Yes sir.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm still at work...if this contest is going to be posted within an hour, I'll stay here to take my first guess.  You think you'll post before then?  Also, on this thread, or a new one?


----------



## Austin S. (Jan 26, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> I am counting raisins for the gbb contest lol. There will be a picture.


96 raisins! Hah, looking forward to the Q bud.


----------



## brothaT (Jan 26, 2009)

moose35 said:


> if i didn't already post it..
> 
> i would tell you to make people guess her nationality
> 
> ...


That must have been one heck of a night!


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Jan 26, 2009)

raisins? Man, you must be pretty bored...


----------



## Drachenjager (Jan 26, 2009)

8 lb 2 oz and 19 1/2 " long


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 26, 2009)

Drachenjager said:


> 8 lb 2 oz and 19 1/2 " long


Haha, contest is over. :}


----------



## moose35 (Jan 26, 2009)

Drachenjager said:


> 8 lb 2 oz and 19 1/2 " long


you could've at least guessed the right answer now;P


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok, still the same rules. I guess per hour. NO EXCEPTIONS. 
How many raisins are in this deli container?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 26, 2009)

halfwaynowhere said:


> raisins? Man, you must be pretty bored...


Indeed, 3.5 days off a week gets boring sometimes when you live in a state where the sun refuses to shine.  Do I get an A for effort?


----------



## SeanJo (Jan 26, 2009)

251    :? :?


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 26, 2009)

315........................................................


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 26, 2009)

lol I can already pictures this. It's gonna be like the "guess how many roaches are in the jar" thread


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 26, 2009)

657 filler filler


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 26, 2009)

I can already predict someone out here is putting raisins in deli to get close with their guess. You people are many things and resourceful is just one of them.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thompson08 said:


> lol I can already pictures this. It's gonna be like the "guess how many roaches are in the jar" thread


I did think of that, but I'll save that one for another day I am in far to lazy a mood to mess with the roaches today.


----------



## white_feather (Jan 26, 2009)

718 raisins total.


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Jan 26, 2009)

this is gonna be the hardest to keep track of and make an educated guess...

1373 raisins.


----------



## brothaT (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm going to keep guessing because:

1.  This is just too much fun
2.  Gbbs are completely awesome
3.  Ryan will probably just start another contest if I win again since there are no additional shipping costs, and we all want to imagine him doing things like counting hundreds of raisins.


486


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 26, 2009)

brothaT said:


> I'm going to keep guessing because:
> 
> 1.  This is just too much fun
> 2.  Gbbs are completely awesome
> ...


If you win a third time and I am going to start searching my house for a bug or spy cam.


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 26, 2009)

edit: lol thought he won ahaha sorry.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 26, 2009)

How about 412


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Jan 26, 2009)

I get off work in a little over an hour, and am seriously considering swinging by the grocery store to buy raisins... not that i even care much about winning, but I'm feeling competitive...


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 26, 2009)

362 raisins.


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 26, 2009)

861            
{d


----------



## SteelSpider (Jan 26, 2009)

1243....................


----------



## kupo969 (Jan 26, 2009)

702 .......


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jan 26, 2009)

damn it...


----------



## Austin S. (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh wow, I didnt know you were actually "counting" raisins! haha. 

Il'll go with 754


----------



## SteelSpider (Jan 26, 2009)

out of curiosity, how many oz. is the container?


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jan 26, 2009)

16 0z container. 

the last post was for the baby

275


----------



## olablane (Jan 26, 2009)

763 I hope!!


----------



## rochin (Jan 26, 2009)

300??................................


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 26, 2009)

Swing, swing, swing, miss, miss, miss. ;P
Echo, echo, echo..............


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 26, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Swing, swing, swing, miss, miss, miss. ;P


lol Could you get a shot so we can see how deep  :worship: ? Or is that just so it is harder?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thompson08 said:


> lol Could you get a shot so we can see how deep  :worship: ? Or is that just so it is harder?


For free T's it needs to be hard! :}


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 26, 2009)

True lol :wall:


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 26, 2009)

933 raisins


----------



## moose35 (Jan 26, 2009)

can i guess for this 1?


----------



## andy375hh (Jan 26, 2009)

428 raisins?????????????


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 26, 2009)

moose35 said:


> can i guess for this 1?


Yep yep..............


----------



## moose35 (Jan 26, 2009)

1139 rasins


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 26, 2009)

Raisins is such a weird looking word the more I see it.


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 26, 2009)

Crap. Had to go to the store. We have an ice storm on the way!! 
should have bought some raisins. 

543 raisins in the cup


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 26, 2009)

Been an hour! 528 raisins!


----------



## JeremyL (Jan 26, 2009)

1000 raisons


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 26, 2009)

JeremyL said:


> 1000 raisons


What do rasions taste like?  
Sorry could not resist! 

Wait a minute, you joined today? Are you guys making new profiles just to guess more?!
I hope not! lol. 
Ok nap time for me I'll check in on this later.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 26, 2009)

Test to see if it's been an hour yet so I don't get disqualified for *two minutes*.

Ok, good.

426.

Has anyone guessed within 50?


----------



## white_feather (Jan 26, 2009)

918 is my choice of the hour.


----------



## Skullptor (Jan 26, 2009)

299 raisins


----------



## brothaT (Jan 26, 2009)

507 Raisins


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 26, 2009)

Someone did get close I will say that. 
Now for real I am going to go take a nap. See you all soon.


----------



## IrishPolishman (Jan 26, 2009)

532 Raisins...I feel good about this one


----------



## SteelSpider (Jan 26, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Test to see if it's been an hour yet so I don't get disqualified for *two minutes*.
> 
> Ok, good.
> 
> ...


wow do i sense some hostility?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 26, 2009)

SteelSpider said:


> wow do i sense some hostility?


Na he is just being safe.


----------



## JeremyL (Jan 26, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> What do rasions taste like?
> Sorry could not resist!
> 
> Wait a minute, you joined today? Are you guys making new profiles just to guess more?!
> ...


Nope, I have lurked for quite awhile, but I couldn't just sit back and watch any more of your contests without registering.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 26, 2009)

377 raisins.


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 26, 2009)

431
:} {d {d {d


----------



## SteelSpider (Jan 26, 2009)

1001 for all the raisins.


----------



## SeanJo (Jan 26, 2009)

512 raisins


----------



## Austin S. (Jan 26, 2009)

666


----------



## kupo969 (Jan 26, 2009)

678 raisins!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 26, 2009)

415


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jan 26, 2009)

329 filler


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Jan 26, 2009)

1429 raisins.


----------



## andy375hh (Jan 26, 2009)

502???????????


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jan 26, 2009)

how close does one get or is it a dead on thing??? 

563


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 26, 2009)

342 raisins.... and a half of one (Ryan got hungry :} ).


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 26, 2009)

Damn it. Missed the one for the P.rufilta,...

So for this contest...I say 1,230 raisons in the deli-cup!


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 26, 2009)

*sigh* everyone here thinks I'm crazy. 

446 raisins in the cup.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 26, 2009)

I get to post again at 9:39. (so now I don't have to go back and check!)


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 26, 2009)

724?? :} :?


----------



## Skullptor (Jan 26, 2009)

312.......


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok, time to guess again!

476.


----------



## Struckanerve (Jan 26, 2009)

im going to say 490


----------



## white_feather (Jan 26, 2009)

424 is my girlfriends birthday.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 26, 2009)

white_feather said:


> 424 is my girlfriends birthday.


...and?


----------



## brothaT (Jan 26, 2009)

539 little dudes


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 26, 2009)

987 raisins


----------



## white_feather (Jan 26, 2009)

And so that is the next number I shall pick.


----------



## IrishPolishman (Jan 26, 2009)

1 hour on the dot!  

523 Raisins...

time for any hints yet?


----------



## KJE (Jan 26, 2009)

666

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## k9teacher (Jan 26, 2009)

888 raisins


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 26, 2009)

IrishPolishman said:


> 1 hour on the dot!
> 
> 523 Raisins...
> 
> time for any hints yet?


I think ryan's napping


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 26, 2009)

KJE said:


> 666
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist.


That's already been guessed.


----------



## CodeWilster (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm gonna say 515 raisins in the cup.


----------



## Austin S. (Jan 26, 2009)

401 3rd guess


----------



## Skullptor (Jan 26, 2009)

Poor guys probably having a nighmare about women giving birth to 20" babies that look like raisins!


----------



## kupo969 (Jan 26, 2009)

589 raisins


----------



## SeanJo (Jan 26, 2009)

532 raisins


----------



## IrishPolishman (Jan 26, 2009)

SeanJo said:


> 532 raisins


pic another, already picked that


----------



## white_feather (Jan 26, 2009)

SeanJo said:


> 532 raisins


Already been picked.


----------



## SeanJo (Jan 26, 2009)

thats what i get for not feeling like checking... QQ


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 26, 2009)

Skullptor said:


> Poor guys probably having a nighmare about women giving birth to 20" babies that look like raisins!


By the end of the night, I will too.


----------



## SteelSpider (Jan 26, 2009)

482..................


----------



## FishermanSteve (Jan 26, 2009)

911 raisins


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Jan 26, 2009)

1738 raisins


----------



## deathcrew (Jan 26, 2009)

563 gold semonliens


----------



## andy375hh (Jan 26, 2009)

Last guess tonight for me 264 good luck everyone


----------



## white_feather (Jan 26, 2009)

deathcrew said:


> 563 gold semonliens


Already been picked.


----------



## deathcrew (Jan 26, 2009)

HerpInvertGirl said:


> Crap. Had to go to the store. We have an ice storm on the way!!
> should have bought some raisins.
> 
> 543 raisins in the cup


OH NO !! I got versis going to Kentucky!!(shipped out today)


----------



## deathcrew (Jan 26, 2009)

white_feather said:


> Already been picked.


Does that mean I can guess again?:? .


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 26, 2009)

deathcrew said:


> OH NO !! I got versis going to Kentucky!!(shipped out today)


err. hope you packed 'em well. I ran hear ice on the window right now. What part of KY?


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 26, 2009)

deathcrew said:


> Does that mean I can guess again?:? .


No, it means you lost your shot for the hour.


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 26, 2009)

360 raisins


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 26, 2009)

300 raisins in that there deli-cup.


----------



## IrishPolishman (Jan 26, 2009)

i'm watching the news right now and things are looking pretty blizzardy.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 26, 2009)

I can post again at 10:39! :}


----------



## Skullptor (Jan 26, 2009)

300 taken?


----------



## deathcrew (Jan 26, 2009)

HerpInvertGirl said:


> err. hope you packed 'em well. I ran hear ice on the window right now. What part of KY?


I gotta'em in a insulated box @ 24 hr. heat pack. There going to Memphis(sorry I said Kentucky):wall:


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 26, 2009)

Alright, should be good to post now.

538.


----------



## Austin S. (Jan 26, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> I can post again at 10:39! :}


Which will be.......................... NOW!


----------



## Skullptor (Jan 26, 2009)

281.......


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 26, 2009)

Skullptor said:


> 300 taken?


Yes it is.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 26, 2009)

Skullptor said:


> 300 taken?


Yep.  Muhahaha.


----------



## white_feather (Jan 26, 2009)

my next number is 463.


----------



## Struckanerve (Jan 26, 2009)

2nd guess. going to go with 368


----------



## Skullptor (Jan 26, 2009)

Skullptor said:


> 300 taken?





HerpInvertGirl said:


> Yes it is.


 I don't know why I put the question mark after 300. Maybe it was seeing your question marks after your "300???" answer

I need sleep or coffee.


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 26, 2009)

298? I hope


----------



## brothaT (Jan 26, 2009)

hmmm...525


----------



## Skullptor (Jan 26, 2009)

Thompson08 said:


> 298? I hope


Has not been taken until your answer.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 26, 2009)

378 raisins.


----------



## arrowhd (Jan 26, 2009)

How about 228.


----------



## IrishPolishman (Jan 26, 2009)

*really want the gbb*

Guess #3

567 raisins


----------



## deathcrew (Jan 26, 2009)

Is the cut off still midnight?


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 26, 2009)

577 raisins


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Jan 26, 2009)

655.  This will take forever; you realize this right...


----------



## Skullptor (Jan 26, 2009)

brachy.P said:


> This will take forever; you realize this right...


lol. The winning answer might have been given pages ago.


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 26, 2009)

Skullptor said:


> lol. The winning answer might have been given pages ago.


That is the very devil of it. Won't know until Ryan wakes up! Until then, I feel inclined to guess!


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 26, 2009)

As long as my internet stays up. Things are looking pretty bad outside!


----------



## CodeWilster (Jan 26, 2009)

Alright it's been a bit over an hour. 465 is my 2nd guess.


----------



## IrishPolishman (Jan 26, 2009)

OK, I wanna go to sleep with the thought of a new T on the way....someone wake Ryan up :clap: :razz:


----------



## deathcrew (Jan 26, 2009)

HerpInvertGirl said:


> As long as my internet stays up. Things are looking pretty bad outside!


THANKS, now I'm not going to sleep at all tonight!


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 26, 2009)

I was hoping to stay up for another shot, but I think I'm going to go to bed.  Can't wait another half hour.

Night guys, hopefully nobody will have won till the morning, or even better, hopefully *I guessed correctly!* 

Haha, night.


----------



## Austin S. (Jan 26, 2009)

Hmm lets say 600 4th


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 26, 2009)

deathcrew said:


> THANKS, now I'm not going to sleep at all tonight!


Sorry!  Hopefully they will make it through.


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 26, 2009)

People are going to sleep, comon ryan!


----------



## kupo969 (Jan 26, 2009)

410 raisins!!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 26, 2009)

657:d :d :d :d


----------



## FreedomJack (Jan 26, 2009)

Hmmn. I guess 427


----------



## deathcrew (Jan 26, 2009)

Probably my last guess 287


----------



## Franklin (Jan 26, 2009)

my guess is 12


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 26, 2009)

420 raisins.


----------



## k9teacher (Jan 26, 2009)

1488 Raisins


----------



## Skullptor (Jan 26, 2009)

*baby steps to 11:38 :wall:


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Jan 26, 2009)

1288 raisins


----------



## Skullptor (Jan 26, 2009)

350.......


----------



## white_feather (Jan 26, 2009)

902 is my next choice.


----------



## Struckanerve (Jan 26, 2009)

my 3rd guess is going to be 397


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 26, 2009)

523 raisins


----------



## SeanJo (Jan 26, 2009)

474 raisins


----------



## Skullptor (Jan 26, 2009)

523 taken.


----------



## brothaT (Jan 26, 2009)

541 Raisins


----------



## white_feather (Jan 26, 2009)

jadespider1985 said:


> 523 raisins


523 already taken.


----------



## IrishPolishman (Jan 26, 2009)

It's that time again, even though I feel lucky and know this contest is in the bag ;P 

549 raisins

goodnight y'all


----------



## binary71 (Jan 26, 2009)

darn just got home from work and almost missed this one

my guess is 200


----------



## Crusaderwithgat (Jan 26, 2009)

guessin' 765


----------



## Aurelia (Jan 27, 2009)

500 raisins


----------



## Sparky (Jan 27, 2009)

1142 raisins


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 27, 2009)

I am in dire need of a clue!


----------



## Austin S. (Jan 27, 2009)

4th or 5th i lost count 750


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 27, 2009)

353


----------



## KJE (Jan 27, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> That's already been guessed.


Dude, quit pointing out my errors.  That's the second time in this thread. LOL!  Just kidding.


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 27, 2009)

425. I don't think I'll last through the next hour.


----------



## Austin S. (Jan 27, 2009)

HerpInvertGirl said:


> 425. I don't think I'll last through the next hour.



Hows the weather now?? I'm here in Oklahoma, we got it pretty bad. People cannot even walk out there! haha


----------



## k9teacher (Jan 27, 2009)

1126 raisins    Night all...Good Luck


----------



## white_feather (Jan 27, 2009)

My next choice will have to be 439.


----------



## Struckanerve (Jan 27, 2009)

4th guess 354


----------



## KJE (Jan 27, 2009)

I guess 999


----------



## james.m (Jan 27, 2009)

372 Ftw!!!!!


----------



## brothaT (Jan 27, 2009)

let's hear it for 546


----------



## Struckanerve (Jan 27, 2009)

i dont think we are going to get the answer tonite.... lol


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

504 is my guess for the hour.


----------



## kupo969 (Jan 27, 2009)

318 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crusaderwithgat (Jan 27, 2009)

guessin 1246


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 27, 2009)

Austin S. said:


> Hows the weather now?? I'm here in Oklahoma, we got it pretty bad. People cannot even walk out there! haha


It is def. coming down at a good clip. Things are pretty slick out there.


----------



## binary71 (Jan 27, 2009)

2nd guess 224


----------



## FreedomJack (Jan 27, 2009)

2nd guess: 513


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 27, 2009)

It's Tuesday now. Do Tuesdays suck as well? :8o


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Jan 27, 2009)

1337 raisins.

if this is still going on in the morning, i'll keep guessing. if not, this is it. Its bedtime for me.


----------



## Aurelia (Jan 27, 2009)

510 *shrug*


----------



## Fasteddy420 (Jan 27, 2009)

211 raisins


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 27, 2009)

I have very weird sleeping habits I know.  
Morning. (not really it's 10pm)

*Hint. One person, just one, got within 1. :} :} :}


----------



## Skullptor (Jan 27, 2009)

348 raisins


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Jan 27, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> I have very weird sleeping habits I know.
> Morning. (not really it's 10pm)
> 
> *Hint. One person, just one, got within 1. :} :} :}


you know that's just torture, right?


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Jan 27, 2009)

541 can someone list all the guess i am too tired to look at them all and i just found the thread


----------



## Austin S. (Jan 27, 2009)

How many guesses do we get again? 

705


----------



## CodeWilster (Jan 27, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> I have very weird sleeping habits I know.
> Morning. (not really it's 10pm)
> 
> *Hint. One person, just one, got within 1. :} :} :}


I say give them the prize. If not then my 3rd and final guess is 516 raisins. Goodnight everybody


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 27, 2009)

CodeWilster said:


> I say give them the prize. If not then my 3rd and final guess is 516 raisins. Goodnight everybody


Na, for a free T and free shipping someone has to get it exactly right.


----------



## Austin S. (Jan 27, 2009)

CodeWilster said:


> I say give them the prize. If not then my 3rd and final guess is 516 raisins. Goodnight everybody


instead of signing off.. he waits and waits to see if that person is him before hitting the hay, lol.


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Jan 27, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Na, for a free T and free shipping someone has to get it exactly right.


if you eat one raisin, then will that person be right?


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

Codes a little pissed. Is this the GBB you just got? Do I get to keep the raisins if I win? I'm kind of hungry.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 27, 2009)

Austin S. said:


> How many guesses do we get again?
> 
> 705


One guess per hour. Your last guess was at 917 my time. And this guess I quoted was at 1012 my time............so I guess you know what that means right?


----------



## CodeWilster (Jan 27, 2009)

Austin S. said:


> instead of signing off.. he waits and waits to see if that person is him before hitting the hay, lol.


Well yeah otherwise I wouldn't be able to sleep!!! And don't be making fun of me Mr. I already made like 5 guesses lol


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 27, 2009)

Euronymous said:


> Codes a little pissed. Is this the GBB you just got? Do I get to keep the raisins if I win? I'm kind of hungry.


These are my gbb slings I bred and hatched out here.


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

halfwaynowhere said:


> if you eat one raisin, then will that person be right?


Nice....I love the avitar by the way.
But what if he adds one....


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 27, 2009)

halfwaynowhere said:


> if you eat one raisin, then will that person be right?


No if I eat a raisin that person gets farther away from being right.


----------



## Austin S. (Jan 27, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> One guess per hour. Your last guess was at 917 my time. And this guess I quoted was at 1012 my time.


hmmm guessing directly on the dot via arachnoboards time. ill cut it back a couple minutes then


----------



## CodeWilster (Jan 27, 2009)

Euronymous said:


> Codes a little pissed.


What makes you say that? I'm not usually grumpy until 6:30 am :?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 27, 2009)

Austin S. said:


> hmmm guessing directly on the dot via arachnoboards time. ill cut it back a couple minutes then


I disqualified everyone that has violated that one rule. Even by a minute. Sorry man.  Fair is fair.


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> These are my gbb slings I bred and hatched out here.


nice, I might have to try to guess how many pennies are in my jar and take a max ride


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 27, 2009)

Euronymous said:


> nice, I might have to try to guess how many pennies are in my jar and take a max ride


There are 130 or so slings that are 1st instar and it is exciting to have them so close to being independent!


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

CodeWilster said:


> What makes you say that? I'm not usually grumpy until 6:30 am :?


Oh the this is my final guess good night. I guess it was once of those things sounds better in context typed.


----------



## white_feather (Jan 27, 2009)

hardlucktattoo said:


> 541 can someone list all the guess i am too tired to look at them all and i just found the thread


541 is taken.


----------



## Austin S. (Jan 27, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> I disqualified everyone that has violated that one rule. Even by a minute. Sorry man.  Fair is fair.


Oh crap, haha I thought I posted at 10:12 before, haha oh well. 

Good luck to you all! Brotha better not win!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 27, 2009)

white_feather said:


> 541 is taken.


hmm helping people and competing at the same time. Very interesting.


----------



## CodeWilster (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey Ryan in about an hour you should quote the post that was within one of the answer and watch arachnoboards crash with like 50 people trying to post a within-1 answer simultaneously  jk


----------



## white_feather (Jan 27, 2009)

Doing what I can to keep up with the posts.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 27, 2009)

CodeWilster said:


> Hey Ryan in about an hour you should quote the post that was within one of the answer and watch arachnoboards crash with like 50 people trying to post a within-1 answer simultaneously  jk


Lol. That would be amusing. Like bingo online.


----------



## Fasteddy420 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm gonna wear out the refresh button tonight


----------



## CodeWilster (Jan 27, 2009)

Euronymous said:


> Oh the this is my final guess good night. I guess it was once of those things sounds better in context typed.


Nah it was more of a big yawn, throw in another answer to test my luck, wait a couple minutes so that I can actually fall asleep knowing for certain I was right or wrong, and that's it. I would never get impatient with a freebie contest about raisins for a T I already have a breeding pair of lol. If it was back to the female P. rufilata though, well, that's another story ;P  Now I just can't go to bed until I know who wins!


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 27, 2009)

477. raisins. in. cup.


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

....588,,,,


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 27, 2009)

CodeWilster said:


> Nah it was more of a big yawn, throw in another answer to test my luck, wait a couple minutes so that I can actually fall asleep knowing for certain I was right or wrong, and that's it. I would never get impatient with a freebie contest about raisins for a T I already have a breeding pair of lol. Now I just can't go to bed until I know who wins!


You might have a mating pair of gbb but that is 1/100 the battle you have until you get to separating slings from that mating.


----------



## CodeWilster (Jan 27, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> You might have a mating pair of gbb but that is 1/100 the battle you have until you get to separating slings from that mating.


Well we'll see how it goes Mr. Man. My point was I'm not going to kill to have a GBB sling when I have potentially many, and already for certain a mature female and male.


----------



## Austin S. (Jan 27, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> separating slings from that mating.


You know, if things get too overwhelming during this, I have a magic trick to make some disapear!


----------



## johnharper (Jan 27, 2009)

Hope its not too late to guess but heres my guess

768 rasins

John


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 27, 2009)

CodeWilster said:


> Well we'll see how it goes Mr. Man. My point was I'm not going to kill to have a GBB sling when I have potentially many, and already for certain a mature female and male.


All I am doing just forewarning you that they are very very challenging to breed. One a scale of 1-10 I put them at a 9 or 10.

I hope you get tons of babies from the mating! I have a freshly molted female and three mm's on the way.


----------



## KJE (Jan 27, 2009)

They are very hard to get successful sacs from.  I have found that rotating multiple males has helped to just get a sac laid.  Now, having a viable sac is even more difficult.

Oh, my guess is 1000


----------



## CodeWilster (Jan 27, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> All I am doing just forewarning you that they are very very challenging to breed. One a scale of 1-10 I put them at a 9 or 10.


I was aware. I've already made it past one successfull mating, will attempt a second this week. It's the first step but at least I made it that far no problemo right? Not sure how far I will get but at least the nervous little male didn't get munched the first time.


----------



## white_feather (Jan 27, 2009)

It is time for me to guess another number. 423 it is.


----------



## white_feather (Jan 27, 2009)

KJE said:


> They are very hard to get successful sacs from.  I have found that rotating multiple males has helped to just get a sac laid.  Now, having a viable sac is even more difficult.
> 
> Oh, my guess is 1000



1000 is taken.


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 27, 2009)

Heh heh. I HAVE to go to bed. I've been at this for waaay too long. Can I make it to 1:35 am?


----------



## KJE (Jan 27, 2009)

white_feather said:


> 1000 is taken.


Oh, well, that's ok.  I didn't want to take the time to read every post.


----------



## kupo969 (Jan 27, 2009)

guessing again! 634


----------



## brothaT (Jan 27, 2009)

I might be able to pull one more guess after this...

526


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 27, 2009)

brothaT said:


> I might be able to pull one more guess after this...
> 
> 526


I think you have cashed in all your luck for a while lol.


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 27, 2009)

I can't. I have to get up in the morning.   I'll check back then.


----------



## moose35 (Jan 27, 2009)

1001     raisins


----------



## Struckanerve (Jan 27, 2009)

lets try 396


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

832 raisins in the deli cup.


----------



## FreedomJack (Jan 27, 2009)

I guess 514.


----------



## white_feather (Jan 27, 2009)

moose35 said:


> 1001     raisins


1001 is taken.


----------



## binary71 (Jan 27, 2009)

3rd guess 225


----------



## brothaT (Jan 27, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> I think you have cashed in all your luck for a while lol.


It's starting to feel that way lol.  I'm sure everyone else is happy to hear it.


----------



## Fasteddy420 (Jan 27, 2009)

210 raisins


----------



## Sparky (Jan 27, 2009)

1141. mmmmm raisins.


----------



## Dreadz (Jan 27, 2009)

756.......


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 27, 2009)

......217......


----------



## Crusaderwithgat (Jan 27, 2009)

guessin 1140


----------



## SteelSpider (Jan 27, 2009)

667.......


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

I think everyone is passing out. I have nothing to do tomorrow except for pick up some spiderlings. haha


----------



## white_feather (Jan 27, 2009)

Sparky said:


> 1141. mmmmm raisins.


1141 is taken.


----------



## white_feather (Jan 27, 2009)

Crusaderwithgat said:


> guessin 1140


taken already.


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

Every half hour Ryan?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 27, 2009)

Euronymous said:


> Every half hour Ryan?


Once an hour. ;P


----------



## white_feather (Jan 27, 2009)

Now that would be cool. It's time for my hourly guess. I thnk I will pick 473.


----------



## CodeWilster (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey I just realized it's been passed another hour and I'm still awake doing absolutely nothing lol so final guess 514 hehe later sleepyheads!!!


----------



## white_feather (Jan 27, 2009)

CodeWilster said:


> Hey I just realized it's been passed another hour and I'm still awake doing absolutely nothing lol so final guess 514 hehe later sleepyheads!!!


Taken. Try again if you're allowed.


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

...900.......


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 27, 2009)

white_feather said:


> Now that would be cool. It's time for my hourly guess. I thnk I will pick 473.


Oh oh............  Your last guess was at 1049 my time. This guess I just quoted was at 1143 my time.


----------



## KJE (Jan 27, 2009)

ok, here goes nothing.....

161


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Once an hour. ;P


Worth a try.:wall: 
Being on the west coast might be in my advantage. I've a a trick up my sleeve as it is


----------



## brothaT (Jan 27, 2009)

658...bid well my friends, goodnight


----------



## white_feather (Jan 27, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Oh oh............  Your last guess was at 1049 my time. This guess I just quoted was at 1143 my time.


So am I DQ'ed? I thought it was once per hour?


----------



## kupo969 (Jan 27, 2009)

gonna low-ball it, 312.


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

Brotha you guessed twice in a row, you could have passed out long ago.


----------



## white_feather (Jan 27, 2009)

kupo969 said:


> gonna low-ball it, 312.


312 is taken.


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

I am up for a vote my time, what do you got Ryan?


----------



## FreedomJack (Jan 27, 2009)

I choose 529


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks like 11:00 on the spot, I am going to quess 222 raisins.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 27, 2009)

white_feather said:


> So am I DQ'ed? I thought it was once per hour?


It is once an hour. Your last guess was at 1049, and the new one was at 1143, so you were 6 minutes early.


----------



## Struckanerve (Jan 27, 2009)

alright my next guess is 379


----------



## white_feather (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok then I am off to play guitar.


----------



## moose35 (Jan 27, 2009)

968 ..........


----------



## Fasteddy420 (Jan 27, 2009)

223 raisins


----------



## Crusaderwithgat (Jan 27, 2009)

957 no need to tell me if it's already taken


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

Man can ya give us somthin to help us I have been on all day tryin to win something and workin on all night. lol


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

there is a definite amount of answers left, and its small. Hint?


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

Whats your favorite band Spider?


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 27, 2009)

723............................raisins!!!!!!!!!!!! They Will Eat yOur Cat!!!


----------



## FreedomJack (Jan 27, 2009)

next guess: 764


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

509 raisins does that sound about right?


----------



## LadyPharaoh (Jan 27, 2009)

Wanted to say 2 scoops but how about 1338?


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 27, 2009)

LadyPharaoh said:


> Wanted to say 2 scoops but how about 1338?


Is that how many are in raisin brand? Holy crap!


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hurt is my fav band


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 27, 2009)

Just posting this makes me feel old....


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

.......576...........


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

What genre are they? They sounds familiar


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

I am 22 and I still have the little "action figures" from the cali raisins. Those guys were great. Look at the t.v. commercials and Icons we have now. Makes me sick.


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

jadespider1985 said:


> Just posting this makes me feel old....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 27, 2009)

Spider787 said:


> lol  did u get the h gigas rehoused?


Does Jessica Alba make night visits to me?


----------



## DansDragons (Jan 27, 2009)

no idea if it was guessed already but..451 raisins.


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

They have a diffrent style I think but the closest I can think of would just be heavy rock.  They are still kind of underground they have 4 albums and working on the fifth but only one single that really seem to hit so far.  Ten Ton Brick


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 27, 2009)

Sometimes i wonder if Ryan sleeps?  ....

But you know who don't sleep?







Chucky!!!


(Hope that woke ya'll up....  )


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

I think nate (JadeSpider) needs to sleep lol.  Or I can go dig up some funny photos of him why he is drunk lol.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh man that is some funny stuff.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 27, 2009)

Spider787 said:


> I think nate (JadeSpider) needs to sleep lol.  Or I can go dig up some funny photos of him why he is drunk lol.


SHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't you dare! PM!!!!!!!


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

Euronymous said:


> What genre are they? They sounds familiar


If you want to check them out they are on my top freinds on the space ( see link below) and check out dead set to thats my band.


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

Spider787 said:


> They have a diffrent style I think but the closest I can think of would just be heavy rock.  They are still kind of underground they have 4 albums and working on the fifth but only one single that really seem to hit so far.  Ten Ton Brick



  That's the best kind, unless people don't know about them for a reason. I have been getting into Devil Sold His Soul. There are out of Brittan. There kind of a mix of post hardcore and doom metal at the same time. A lot of there guitar riffs are really disonent, but melodic at the same time. It is the only album I have actually bought in a long time. I'll check hurt out.


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

Not a huge death metal or hardcore fan.  I do like stuff like in flames, chimera, shadows fall and such.  But you should for sure check out hurt I think thats how bands should be.  How long you been playin?


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

Thats a damn nice SRX you got there. I like these guys, at first I thought tool. I like how they mix styles, and with really good transitions. Good groove, good melody, good emotional impact. Glad you turned me onto them. I play guitar and vocals for my metal band, and want to switch things up a little. screaming/power cord screaming/power chord. Depth is where its at. None the less, I wonder if anyone has won since I started writing this


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh god I am getting tired. I started playing guitar and bass (switching weekly) since I was about 14. I like bass a lot more when playing with other people, its more natural for me and I can get lost in the music. I like guitar by myself though- floyd rose is your friend until you break a string....


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

I do not think so.  Glad you like them I say them live few months back and they were flawless and they came out after and took pics and signed stuff they were really cool.  I just play bass I have done some vocal while back but I love my bass.


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

so what am I staying up for? a sac of gbb? wholly crap!


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ya i play a little guitar but I love bass its just alot of fun.


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

Spider787 said:


> I do not think so.  Glad you like them I say them live few months back and they were flawless and they came out after and took pics and signed stuff they were really cool.  I just play bass I have done some vocal while back but I love my bass.


 Ya I had a solo project going on for a while, I kind of crapped out on that for a while. So what model is the srx? I have never seen a blacked out one.


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

twentie minutes, times for a smoke break- not any closer than 10 feet from the door. Is that a national law or just oregon?


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

I do not have that one if its the one on my profile next to my 1/2 stack.  I play an erogodnye now it came out in 06 and my other bass is a peavy grind 4 string


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

Ya dude that one next to the half is an srx, i had a couple different models. The ergodines are fun for slaping, but they look to futuristic for me. Have you ever played a sound gear 500 series? Melt in hands and in your ears those are sweet.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 27, 2009)

Are you guys even guessing anymore? :?


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ya they are nice I want a warwick thumb but what bass player does not want a warwick lol


----------



## FreedomJack (Jan 27, 2009)

I am! Just waiting my last 2 mins. ;-)


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 27, 2009)

Pms were invented for a reason!


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

me too, what are you guessing Jack? DON'T ANSWER THAT! JUST DONT MAKE IT 6..........


----------



## FreedomJack (Jan 27, 2009)

I guess.......544


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

220 raisins and one guess left


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ya I am still guessing sorry can't help it you some one starts talkin music and I just talk back.


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

Either of us close? within the 100 range?


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

Ya I know I think I found the bass in the pic, and I going to be really nice to the guy that might give me a sac of GBB if I wait another hour, so I'll shut up. I am too tired to think anyway, thats why I write stuff down, and may be I should follow my original plan and shut up


----------



## johnharper (Jan 27, 2009)

One more guess before I go to bed is it 632?

John


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 27, 2009)

Euronymous said:


> I going to be really nice to the guy that might give me a sac of GBB if I wait another hour



A sac of gbb? You must be really, really tired.


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

547...................


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

that i am. i thought you were the crazy one :clap: A sling is way more than generous.


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

and unecessary. a soda would've been cool, or a old t-shirt or something. Man I've got one more guess and i am passing out, but I think I know what it is, pretty sure


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

One more and then i am out I love gbbs and i want one but this is just ridic i could have ordered and received my now. lol


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

I think we should get somethin just for endurance alone its been a long day i have been tryin to win somethin since i woke up and its 5 in the morning now. lol


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

if you still have that male olive keeled I'll send you a female if you pay shipping. PM me if your down. I need the KK


----------



## Crusaderwithgat (Jan 27, 2009)

guessin' 936


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

Georgia to the floor, you either up really early or really late. I hope you just won.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hmm let's narrow it down some. It is between 500 and 900.


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

thank you.............


----------



## Ritzman (Jan 27, 2009)

Well I just read this entire thread...madness
898


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

that is mad, it was mad.


----------



## FreedomJack (Jan 27, 2009)

......703......


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

my final answer is 511. And if that is not right then I have four more letters to depending on whether or not I fall asleep walking down the stares


----------



## Crusaderwithgat (Jan 27, 2009)

Euronymous said:


> Georgia to the floor, you either up really early or really late. I hope you just won.


I'm "workin". One more guess before I leave for the night.


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

nice................


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh man, I miss read the "one person was one number away from..." wrong, I thought you meant recently. I had a whole strategy and every thing. Well I did my best damn it, and that what being a man is all about or some thing


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

Looking at the posts its hard to dicide what to guess..........


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

667....................


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ritzman said:


> Well I just read this entire thread...madness
> 898


Well you did not read very close you should go back and read the hint on like 26 or 27 somewhere in there and then go back and read the post between there and the talkenlates post before that and I am almost sure you will find you guess to be really far off.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 27, 2009)

Spider787 said:


> Well you did not read very close you should go back and read the hint on like 26 or 27 somewhere in there and then go back and read the post between there and the talkenlates post before that and I am almost sure you will find you guess to be really far off.


Ether that or you confused yourself really badly and are thinking he is far off but maybe he is not.


----------



## LadyPharaoh (Jan 27, 2009)

How about 649?


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

i am calling you very bad names right now can you guess any of them for a kick in the mouth lol


----------



## deathcrew (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning, if were still doing this I'll take 638.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 27, 2009)

deathcrew said:


> Morning, if were still doing this I'll take 638.


Indeed we are still doing this.  
We have to be running out of options. And I limited it to a number between 500-900.


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 27, 2009)

512
Is the number even or odd? Prime or composite?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'll only answer one of those. It is an odd number.
Almost time for bed. Its almost freaking 4am.


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a very random outside my origanal scale that I guess it would have to be I hope i am right I want to sleep


----------



## Crusaderwithgat (Jan 27, 2009)

ok guessin 679


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok this time i mean it in a few more min I will make my final guess


----------



## SeanJo (Jan 27, 2009)

564 raisins...  hopefully nobody's picked this yet x_x


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

He just said its an odd number


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

think it almost time


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

887........................


----------



## deathcrew (Jan 27, 2009)

I'll take 623


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 27, 2009)

545
;p ;p ;p


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 27, 2009)

how bout'  505


----------



## andy375hh (Jan 27, 2009)

513?????????


----------



## No One (Jan 27, 2009)

749.......


----------



## Skullptor (Jan 27, 2009)

639..................


----------



## DansDragons (Jan 27, 2009)

next guess..

741


----------



## SeanJo (Jan 27, 2009)

751 :? :? :?


----------



## deathcrew (Jan 27, 2009)

665


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 27, 2009)

509


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm not even going to bother any more.  Too much work today to be able to keep track of everyone's guesses.


----------



## SeanJo (Jan 27, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> I'm not even going to bother any more.  Too much work today to be able to keep track of everyone's guesses.


when I woke up and saw over 35 pages, I figured I would go more with the random lucky guess factor instead of trying to construct some huge spreadsheet or checklist :}


----------



## k9teacher (Jan 27, 2009)

1022 raisins


----------



## binary71 (Jan 27, 2009)

209 is my guess


----------



## andy375hh (Jan 27, 2009)

next guess 613?


----------



## LadyPharaoh (Jan 27, 2009)

...753....


----------



## IrishPolishman (Jan 27, 2009)

Good Morning

Guessing 582

Let me know when I win


----------



## IrishPolishman (Jan 27, 2009)

good thing I just read it's an odd number....wow i'm an idiot


----------



## deathcrew (Jan 27, 2009)

I'll take 723:wall:


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 27, 2009)

545


----------



## Skullptor (Jan 27, 2009)

503.............


----------



## SeanJo (Jan 27, 2009)

701 !!!!!!!!


----------



## brothaT (Jan 27, 2009)

533 little ones


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

889.......................


----------



## k9teacher (Jan 27, 2009)

1059 raisins

Going to the beach with the dog. Don't anyone win while I'm gone. Thanks !


----------



## Crusaderwithgat (Jan 27, 2009)

hope it's 677


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

k9teacher said:


> 1059 raisins
> 
> Going to the beach with the dog. Don't anyone win while I'm gone. Thanks !


Its somewere between 500 and 800 that was stated last night


----------



## deathcrew (Jan 27, 2009)

I thought he said between 500 and 900


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

ya my bad..............  I was up till 6am trying to guess and I had to wake up early so I am tried.


----------



## deathcrew (Jan 27, 2009)

Yea my wife is real proud of me right now! :wall:


----------



## SteelSpider (Jan 27, 2009)

588..............


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

its an odd number


----------



## JeremyL (Jan 27, 2009)

lets try 537


----------



## tjmi2000 (Jan 27, 2009)

how bout 805


----------



## LadyPharaoh (Jan 27, 2009)

...623....


----------



## deathcrew (Jan 27, 2009)

I'll take----725 (as his wife glares at him)


----------



## white_feather (Jan 27, 2009)

It's a new day, can DQ'ed peeps get back in it now?


----------



## DrAce (Jan 27, 2009)

639.............


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 27, 2009)

547


----------



## SeanJo (Jan 27, 2009)

755 !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Jan 27, 2009)

719 raisins.


----------



## brothaT (Jan 27, 2009)

511????????


----------



## SeanJo (Jan 27, 2009)

halfwaynowhere said:


> 719 raisins.


there goes another one of my guesses


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

679................


----------



## Skullptor (Jan 27, 2009)

517.............


----------



## Ritzman (Jan 27, 2009)

505.......


----------



## No One (Jan 27, 2009)

666........


----------



## SteelSpider (Jan 27, 2009)

603,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

666 is taken


----------



## deathcrew (Jan 27, 2009)

Lets try 601 :?


----------



## Fasteddy420 (Jan 27, 2009)

this is still going wow then i guess 199 raisins


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

I wish talkenlate would wake up and figure out who one surely some has got it today.   Idk there are still a few possibles but this has gone on way to long lol.


----------



## IrishPolishman (Jan 27, 2009)

i'm not checking...lets throw 609 out there!

that's right...I picked an odd number!


----------



## SeanJo (Jan 27, 2009)

717   :? :? :? :? :?


----------



## brothaT (Jan 27, 2009)

-----527-----


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Jan 27, 2009)

501 raisins.

someone should have the right answer by now.


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 27, 2009)

499


----------



## kupo969 (Jan 27, 2009)

We're still going!?!

432


----------



## andy375hh (Jan 27, 2009)

613.....................


----------



## SeanJo (Jan 27, 2009)

yep, we are still going because so many people don't read back and look at the hints


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

677...........


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 27, 2009)

559 of them there raisins


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Jan 27, 2009)

SeanJo said:


> yep, we are still going because so many people don't read back and look at the hints


by the time I woke up this morning and saw this was still going, I made a chart. took me less than fifteen minutes, with the clues given and all... came up with four remaining answers at the time, all of which have been guessed by now. Now its time to just wait for ryan to wake up, lol.


----------



## SeanJo (Jan 27, 2009)

halfwaynowhere said:


> by the time I woke up this morning and saw this was still going, I made a chart. took me less than fifteen minutes, with the clues given and all... came up with four remaining answers at the time, all of which have been guessed by now. Now its time to just wait for ryan to wake up, lol.


ya i did almost the exact same thing as u... i woke up, did a random guess, then when i got to work made a chart.  i guess THATS why you keep choosing the numbers off my little list here


----------



## Skullptor (Jan 27, 2009)

301...........


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

halfwaynowhere said:


> by the time I woke up this morning and saw this was still going, I made a chart. took me less than fifteen minutes, with the clues given and all... came up with four remaining answers at the time, all of which have been guessed by now. Now its time to just wait for ryan to wake up, lol.


me too, I stayed up to try them though.


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

764 dried ones


----------



## JeremyL (Jan 27, 2009)

.....531.....


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

i had a bunch of numbers on my phone that could have helped and I erased them just no i am pissed at myself.:wall :wall:


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

Are you still up spider?


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

went to sleep for a little


----------



## Fasteddy420 (Jan 27, 2009)

i think i got it narrowed down to 4 numbers man these hours are killer


----------



## johnharper (Jan 27, 2009)

One more guess lols before I hit the grind called work I already have two gbbs but one more would be even better.


327.

John


----------



## HerbertWest (Jan 27, 2009)

Im gonna have to try 227


----------



## brothaT (Jan 27, 2009)

JeremyL said:


> .....531.....


That would have been my last choice, it's all up to Ryan now.


----------



## SteelSpider (Jan 27, 2009)

The right answer is.........................all of them! :clap:


----------



## deathcrew (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm going with 551:?


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

does anyone have all the numbers down? I don't want to waste my time. If you don't want to announce it PM me


----------



## SeanJo (Jan 27, 2009)

maybe Ryan is in a Beetlejuice mood today and we have to say his name 3 times to make him appear.


ryan

Ryan

RYAN


----------



## Struckanerve (Jan 27, 2009)

i dont know if anyone guess this but im going with 533


----------



## Fasteddy420 (Jan 27, 2009)

250 raisins


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

Fasteddy go back and read before you post agien that will help you..........


----------



## Fasteddy420 (Jan 27, 2009)

Spider787 said:


> Fasteddy go back and read before you post agien that will help you..........



thanks i cant believe i missed that hint :?


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

one more guess and i am loging off i think


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

599...................


----------



## Struckanerve (Jan 27, 2009)

im kind of glad that this thing is still going! lol gives me something to do at work. ha!


----------



## kupo969 (Jan 27, 2009)

466 dry ones


----------



## JeremyL (Jan 27, 2009)

Struckanerve said:


> im kind of glad that this thing is still going! lol gives me something to do at work. ha!


No doubt, We got a little snow here in KY last night.  Out of 150 people, I think around 12 showed up for work today.


----------



## Struckanerve (Jan 27, 2009)

lol i bet it was like 3 in of snow. how much did u end up getting?


----------



## IrishPolishman (Jan 27, 2009)

im in class so i'll guess

721 raisins

thank god this is keeping me awake in class


----------



## JeremyL (Jan 27, 2009)

Anywhere from 3 to 6.  I am sure all the grocery stores have been cleaned out of milk and bread by now.


----------



## KJE (Jan 27, 2009)

Probably already taken, but.....777


----------



## JeremyL (Jan 27, 2009)

542................maybe


----------



## brothaT (Jan 27, 2009)

JeremyL said:


> 542................maybe


odd number


----------



## Struckanerve (Jan 27, 2009)

JeremyL said:


> Anywhere from 3 to 6.  I am sure all the grocery stores have been cleaned out of milk and bread by now.


lol that would not stop any drivers up here! it doesn't matter if its a blizzard out side. lol work still expects to show up on those days. but we are use to it.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 27, 2009)

Good morning.............. 

There is a winner.


----------



## andy375hh (Jan 27, 2009)

789?????????????:wall:


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

I am going for 555 raisins


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

who damn it


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

Spider787 said:


> who damn it


you've been up all night I hope its you, but I hope its me at the same time, maybe more so lol


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

lol i slept for like 3 hrs


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

Come on my genic's hungry


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 27, 2009)

Spider787 said:


> who damn it


You damn it.  Congrats.




Spider787 said:


> 887........................


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 27, 2009)

475...................
If not I can just hijack this thread..............I want a gbb sling as ransom lol


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sweet ass yes thank you thank you now i can sleep in peace how do I collect?


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

Right on spider! All that work paid off!


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks bro


----------



## KJE (Jan 27, 2009)

Congrats Spider!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 27, 2009)

Spider787 said:


> Sweet ass yes thank you thank you now i can sleep in peace how do I collect?


You don't collect anything. They are not ready to ship yet they are only 1st instars. 

So when they are ready you will hear from me.


----------



## kupo969 (Jan 27, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> You damn it.  Congrats.


Congrats Spider787! I spent lots of hours trying to figure it out as well but ya beat everyone to it!


----------



## Fasteddy420 (Jan 27, 2009)

congrats


----------



## deathcrew (Jan 27, 2009)

Good job man!!:clap:


----------



## Spider787 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cool man just let me know and i will send you my info.   How long you think if you can say?  Thanks alot i am super happy one of my favs and its been on my wish list for awhile.


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey that was really cool of you to do this, even though I didn't win thanks!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey it's fun.   Most of the time it helps me get through a work day. 
Thanks everyone for playing! :clap:


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks as always for the awesome contests Ryan 

And congrats Chase!! Now send me that P. regalis female you got....hehe ;P


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 27, 2009)

jadespider1985 said:


> Thanks as always for the awesome contests Ryan
> 
> And congrats Chase!! Now send me that P. regalis female you got....hehe ;P


Lol glad you posted. Before you did the thread was stuck at 666 responses.


----------



## clam1991 (Jan 27, 2009)

man i missed a couple contests 


jeez

any more or am i sol?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sol for now. There will be more in the future.


----------



## clam1991 (Jan 27, 2009)

thats what i get for being busy :wall: 

oh well i better keep my eyes peeled for now on


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jan 27, 2009)

if we subscribe to this thread will u be posting contests every monday? id love to play this is fun!


----------

